# My Bi-weekly visit.....



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

...to the zoo. But this was a special day. There was a guest. 
Seems this Lion is never awake and could care less about the guest



 

I think this full grown baby cheetah, spotted our guest. 


 

At first he was a little shy, when the guest showed up, and stayed behind the rock...


 

But when he saw who it was.....had to get a closer look 


 

Needing some H2O 


 

Finally I saw the guest. :lmao: Real life Barbie. Funny going to the zoo, and the biggest attraction is Barbie signing autographs for the little ones.


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 7, 2008)

barbie?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> barbie?


   The real deal Spiffychicky.   I wished I got a pic of her standing up.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 7, 2008)

wow nice cat shots! especially #3 it kinda looks like it saw you and opened its mouth and ready to attack xD


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice shots! I can't beleive it's been so long since I've been there that the baby cheetahs are fully grown


----------



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.   Appreciate it.  
Anty...that tiger is the baby Sumatran(spelling)  There are 2 little ones there. Ya gotta see them.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 7, 2008)

you know for a moment there I thought the special guest was going to be Colin 

1st shot is my fave


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ Ooo, Colin hasn't been out since Germany. Bet he'd love a trip to the zoo. To see lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> you know for a moment there I thought the special guest was going to be Colin
> 
> 1st shot is my fave


  I havent seen Colin since his last ride in the coffin.  :lmao::lmao:

Thanks LP.  
Jeanney....the whole Tundra(?) exibit is gone too.  No Polar bears


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ I read they were redoing it, and have shipped the bears off to other zoos while it's being done.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ I read they were redoing it, and have shipped the bears off to other zoos while it's being done.


 
Looks like the new part is going to be massive.    Ya gotta go see all the grown up babies


----------



## bradster76 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cool, Chill. I luf da last wun :lmao:

Eh, whatta all want? Typical guy...lol


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Chiller, what is the real life barbies name? She is gorgeous, and your shot is fantastic! I also am loving the cats.. very cute!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^ Heehee, that's a loaded question. Let's see if Chiller admits to chatting up 'Barbie'


----------



## Chiller (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks so much Bradster, and Ms. Bully. Appreciate you stopping in. 

Ms.Bully....I dont need a name since I got a number. I will just call her Barbie.:lmao::lmao:  I think she likes that name.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 9, 2008)

Sweet images! Nice girl! (Barbie huh? ) Fun stuff!

Thanks man!


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Thanks so much Bradster, and Ms. Bully. Appreciate you stopping in.
> 
> Ms.Bully....I dont need a name since I got a number. I will just call her Barbie.:lmao::lmao: I think she likes that name.


 

Hahaha :lmao: Yeah my son saw the picture of her, and said..."wow!!! I can look at her all day" *sigh* And he is 7. :lmao:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 11, 2008)

Kids say the darnedest true things


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes they do.. Hahaha, too funny!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 11, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yes they do.. Hahaha, too funny!


 
So did the Dads. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 11, 2008)

Chiller said:


> So did the Dads. :lmao::lmao:


 

:lmao::lmao: Yeah you should have heard my husband.. He heard my son say that she was hot! And my husband came up and said "Thats my boy!! You are right she IS HOT!!! " I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 11, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> :lmao::lmao: Yeah you should have heard my husband.. He heard my son say that she was hot! And my husband came up and said "Thats my boy!! You are right she IS HOT!!! " I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!!


   Glad to see he has him trained young.  :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^ Still, I can't help wondering what Kev would say if your son asked for a Barbie doll for his birthday.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 12, 2008)

Ryan- is afraid of Barbie dolls, we threaten to buy them for him when he is being naughty.. But a REAL LIVE Barbie, is TOTALLY different. lol


----------



## Chiller (Aug 12, 2008)

I think I want to be a Ken doll.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to be a Barbie.. Have all the guys drooling over me.. That would be awesome! lol


----------

